# Another example of this amazing community



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

I finally made it back to Ohio and then after the snow storm to the mailbox. I ended my day opening three beautiful cards. I can't even begin to tell you how much SM and your friendship mean to me. The card of my father brought tears to my eyes and not from sadness, but from the cherished card I will always have to remind me of my father. How you captured his very essence is the words without ever have met him just blows my mind. 

You guys are the best! Many thanks to all of you: Brenda, Kathy (Pipper's mom), Kim (Tyler and Trissie), Lydia, Maggie, Marie, Michelle, Pam, Pat (A team), Paula, Sandi, Sherry, Walter, Sue (Tyler), Sylvia

In case you can't read the card with the picture of my Dad:
Front of card
How he looked
How he spoke
How he laughed
How he lived
How he loved
Inside
Picture of Dad holding me
A father's love last than a lifetime
His life will be celebrated, and he will always be remembered. With caring thoughts in your time of loss

The other card was from North Central Maltese - thank you so much for donating to save our new furbabies in my father's name. I couldn't think of a better tribute.

We finally coordinated my family's vast family, and we will be doing a sea-memorial to tribute our father who loved the sea. On May 6th, we will be sailing with 30 members of family and friends to scatter his ashes where we scattered my mother's seven years ago. 

Special thanks to my guardian angels who I think did all this organizing -Walter and Sherry. And I have a feeling Walter will have to work his magic and straighten out the photos! :HistericalSmiley:

Love you guys!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Here you go:

































Mags,

We all know how hard it is to lose someone you have known your whole life.

I am glad the card arrived. Sherry is amazing social network (even fighting a virus and being a caretaker a husband fighting a virus); she, Marie, and Sue provided a lot of guidance. And all the people sho wrote to us wanting to do something for you.

We wanted you to know that we are here for you. You have done so much for the SpoiledMaltese community and have had several life changing events over the last year. I hope the bonsai provides moments of peace and possitive periods of reflection and calm for you.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

That card is so beautiful. :heart:I was in on it but hadn't seen it. Walter - did you create it? Just so wonderful. :wub: Mags - we hope you will find some solace with knowing how very lucky you were to have your dad in your life so long and what a wonderful role model in your life. I know that you will all be trading stories about him when you spread his ashes.


----------



## Smtf773 (Apr 8, 2015)

What a beautiful card!!!


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

I hadn't seen the card-it's so beautiful! Supporting you during such a difficult time was really important to me. You've been there for me and that is the true meaning of friendship-always being there for each other-no matter the distance or anything else:heart::heart::heart::heart::heart:


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Snowbody said:


> That card is so beautiful. :heart:I was in on it but hadn't seen it. Walter - did you create it? Just so wonderful. :wub: Mags - we hope you will find some solace with knowing how very lucky you were to have your dad in your life so long and what a wonderful role model in your life. I know that you will all be trading stories about him when you spread his ashes.


The card company provides an editable framework and suggested wording. So some of the wording is theirs, some design elements and words are mine.

Scattering his ashes at sea. What a great tribute.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I hadn't seen it either beforehand and it's just lovely, great job Walter. Mags I'm so glad its a comfort to you. I agree, there is something about the sea and it's a great tribute to your Dad to have the ceremony there.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Mags, what a wonderful tribute to your dad. I know the hole in your heart now, and that you will miss him always. Smile at the memories!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

I'm so glad you got your family all together for the burial at sea. I remember seeing pics of from your Mom's. Walter really did work his magic! The card turned out great! I know you will always miss him. Peace be with you.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

The card turned out beautiful.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Thank you, everyone. The card, donation, and plants were so touching and brightened my day. The burial at sea will be on May 6th. We have to herd the cats and get everyone down to Key West again.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Herding cats is a big job, Mags! 
I, too, had not seen the card but am glad to have been a part of remembering your precious dad----love the photo of you two together---a real keeper.
Sending special wishes for a beautiful time of remembrance w/your family in May, Mags.


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

So sorry about your Dad. Had some of my own grief here. One day at a time. Hugs


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Mags - wanted to share this with you. I may have written this before. When my husband's parents passed within a few years of each other they had left us with the wish that their ashes be scattered in the Smoky Mountains. :blink: They had loved a couple of trips they had there. Well DH's sisters and he would constantly say,"One day we have to go to the Smokies..." This went on for several years. Finally, the producer I am, I set up our trip, rented a house and we were off to NC one November. Scattering the ashes was the hard part. Kept looking for very private places since we really didn't know if it was legal or not. It was very touching (tho we had a look out posted) and we realized after we did it that it wasn't so much about the ashes and where they would "reside" (blowing in the wind) but we had one of the most wonderful weekends spending time together, in a beautiful place we otherwise would not have gone to together. I think they were looking from above and happy they brought their children and their spouses to the beautiful spot that they loved and where we left all our normal lives behind to remember how wonderful they were. I hope you have a similar family outing. There were only 8 of us. :wub:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

You shared him with all of us and you shared him with the world with his ashes in the sea that he loved..
I wished my mom would have been cremated so I could have kept a few ashes..to keep her with me..


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Sue, when we scattered my mother's the same way it was an absolutely beautiful day, and her ashes followed the orchid wreath we had placed in the water. Then the dolphins started jumping. It really was surreal.




Snowbody said:


> Mags - wanted to share this with you. I may have written this before. When my husband's parents passed within a few years of each other, they had left us with the wish that their ashes be scattered in the Smoky Mountains. :blink: They had loved a couple of trips they had there. Well DH's sisters and he would constantly say,"One day we have to go to the Smokies..." This went on for several years. Finally, the producer I am, I set up our trip, rented a house and we were off to NC one November. Scattering the ashes was the hard part. Kept looking for very private places since we really didn't know if it was legal or not. It was very touching (tho we had a look out posted) and we realized after we did it that it wasn't so much about the ashes and where they would "reside" (blowing in the wind) but we had one of the most wonderful weekends spending time together, in a beautiful place we otherwise would not have gone to together. I think they were looking from above and happy they brought their children and their spouses to the beautiful spot that they loved and where we left all our normal lives behind to remember how wonderful they were. I hope you have a similar family outing. There were only 8 of us. :wub:


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Michelle, I had miniature urns made for all of us when my mother passed so we could all keep a piece of her. I hope my brother remembered to do that for dad.



michellerobison said:


> You shared him with all of us and you shared him with the world with his ashes in the sea that he loved..
> I wished my mom would have been cremated so I could have kept a few ashes..to keep her with me..


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

Thinking of you, Mags and the Boys...hope everyone is doing well.
Missing you all ! Hope that you are at peace and will check in.
Big hugs and Pooh kisses. :wub:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

What a beautiful memorial to your dad. And I think I remember seeing a picture of FB of you out on a boat on Saturday? it was my birthday and I didn't spend too much time on line, but I smiled at the thought. It also makes me scared as my dad is sick right now and in the hospital....time doesn't stop for anyone.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

We love you Mags! What a perfect send off...


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Hello everyone, I am so sorry that I have been missing in action. Between the new job, the move during the summer months to Ohio and my Dad's memorial, I have been way too busy. We had a beautiful memorial at sea for my father. He was a sailor and had always wanted to sail around the world. This past weekend, we placed a wreath in the water off the coast of Florida and scattered his ashes. 

My plants that you guys gave me are a constant reminder of him. Recently, cleaning out closets, I found one of my favorite photos of the two of in the Bahamas. Once again, thanks again for thinking of me and I promise I will start coming back here now that I don't have to bop back and forth from Ohio to FL. Whew. Boo and Zach send their love.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

mdbflorida said:


> Hello everyone, I am so sorry that I have been missing in action. Between the new job, the move during the summer months to Ohio and my Dad's memorial, I have been way too busy. We had a beautiful memorial at sea for my father. He was a sailor and had always wanted to sail around the world. This past weekend, we placed a wreath in the water off the coast of Florida and scattered his ashes.
> 
> My plants that you guys gave me are a constant reminder of him. Recently, cleaning out closets, I found one of my favorite photos of the two of in the Bahamas. Once again, thanks again for thinking of me and I promise I will start coming back here now that I don't have to bop back and forth from Ohio to FL. Whew. Boo and Zach send their love.


It's great to hear from you, Mags. I am happy for you that things have settled down more. 

The memorial at sea for your father does sound beautiful ... what a lovely way to honor him, along with the special memories the ceremony must leave for you and your family. The wreath and the scattering of his ashes sounds lovely, too. I'd love to see the picture that you found of you and your Dad ... it's so nice that you found it.

I hope you enjoy a wonderful summer with your family. Please give Boo and Zach hugs from their Auntie Marie. And, hugs for you too, Mags.


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

So great to hear from you. 
Your Dad's memorial sounds sweet. I'm glad you had that experience to add to your memories of him....I'm sure it was bittersweet. ..knowing how he loved the sea.
Hope you find the time to tell us about Ohio and how the Boys are doing.
We miss you.
Big hugs and Pooh kisses!


----------

